# Hello from Germany



## piroxi (Mar 22, 2010)

As Rick said, please introduce yourself -

What sould I tell about me?

my name - Dieter

My age - over the top.

my experience with mantids - beginner.

My English experience? - could be that I use one or another word wrong. But I am from Germany - English is not my home language.

What else shall I tell you about me? Hmmm?

Just simple - ask me. If it is not too private - I will tell you.

So

best geetings from Germany

Also die besten Grüße aus Deutschland

Dieter


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 22, 2010)

Well hello Germany! How are u and the weather there? I love weather so I ask that alot! welcome again! from OHIO


----------



## revmdn (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome and best regards from Yuma, Arizona!


----------



## Colorcham427 (Mar 23, 2010)

piroxi said:


> As Rick said, please introduce yourself -
> 
> What sould I tell about me?
> 
> ...


Welcome Deiter!! how are you? glad you became a member on this awesome forum.

I have family in Germany, one day I will visit Germany. My favorite table tennis player lives there, Timo Boll.  

table tennis is siiicckkk!!!!!!!


----------



## piroxi (Mar 23, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Well hello Germany! How are u and the weather there? I love weather so I ask that alot! welcome again! from OHIO


Hello hibiscusmile

Weather has changed here in Germany in an excellent way.

About ten days ago we have had Temperatures of - I think you use Fahrenheit, therefore I have taken a look into the internet - about 23 Degrees Fahrenheit. And within the last ten days it has changed into about 55 - 60 Degrees.

Typically for the south of Germany. But I am shure the rain and the coldness will come back in the next weeks.

Thank you for wellcome.


----------



## piroxi (Mar 23, 2010)

Brian Aschenbach said:


> Welcome Deiter!! how are you? glad you became a member on this awesome forum.
> 
> I have family in Germany, one day I will visit Germany. My favorite table tennis player lives there, Timo Boll.
> 
> table tennis is siiicckkk!!!!!!!


Hello Rick

You have family in germany? So you speak german and let me answer in my horrible English?


----------



## piroxi (Mar 23, 2010)

And to all the others.

Thank you very much for welcomming me.


----------



## Rick (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome. Your English isn't too bad.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 23, 2010)

I love the cold weather, thanks for the update!


----------



## ismart (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## neps (Mar 25, 2010)

Hallo Dieter, und willkommen im Forum! Sie schreiben sehr gut Englisch.


----------



## piroxi (Mar 29, 2010)

neps said:


> Hallo Dieter, und willkommen im Forum! Sie schreiben sehr gut Englisch.


Hallo

Recht schönen Dank. Allerdings, so wie ich das sehe, nicht so gut wie sie deutsch sprechen.


----------

